# GW501516 Log



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, i recieved my order today, and will be running a log . Im not on cycle and will not be using any other compounds as i want to get a true idea of what this actually does. Ill be using 5mg twice daily.


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Would be good to hear wat u think of this and wat gains u get as I'm interested in getting it just want to hear more about it first


----------



## Thymos (Aug 11, 2012)

following this post. Looking forward to read how your experience is.

If question is allowed, where did you order? researchsarms?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What's the purpose of this compound? Is it the newer fat loss one?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GW_501516looks good


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Il be watching this one


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Op u got any more info on yourself? Weight? Bf? Cals/macros? Training?

Just so people(yourself too) can gauge your progress better.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i was going to try this but at 5mg/ml it works out very expensive


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok so i decided to run 10mg ed (apparently that's the sweet spot from what i hear) things i have noticed 1) It tastes like sh1t. 2) I have definitely lost fat whilst running it, ive tried all the stacks bar dnp and by far this is superior. 3) Stamina has shot through the roof whilst using GW....... after my usual weights i finished off with some fartlek training which i would normally be struggling with for longer than 45 minutes. I wasn't even out of breath and i could have gone on and on. I will get some pics up soon weekly, overall so far im VERY impressed.


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> What's the purpose of this compound? Is it the newer fat loss one?


Yes mate.


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Op u got any more info on yourself? Weight? Bf? Cals/macros? Training?
> 
> Just so people(yourself too) can gauge your progress better.


Weight :19lbs (im a short **** lol)

BF: was tested before i started which was 12%

Cals: 1955 (im cutting right now)


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

its taken orally isnt it?

if so how do you measure it with droppers?


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Rq355 said:


> its taken orally isnt it?
> 
> if so how do you measure it with droppers?


Droper has 1-10 markers on it mate......pretty much a slin pin without the needle. Squirt under the tongue hold for a few seconds and swallow.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Your Gunna be an SRR machine mate , your blokes are already fit as it is!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

be interesting to see how u get on, have u been dieting beforehand>?


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

KRIS_B said:


> Your Gunna be an SRR machine mate , your blokes are already fit as it is!


Thanks mate, but i got out in 07, ok so ive carried on my fitness definitetly (until they put me in box) but i can definitely feel there is "something" other that my will to continue, with the cardio. We shall see what the next week holds for this stuff. Oh and no i wasnt dieting before.....im in no way affiliated with anyone selling this......this product just interests me for quite a few reasons


----------



## sl1ne (Jun 21, 2012)

This compound looks interesting! Interested in seeing your results, I'm in.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got mine delivered today mate , doing 10mg per day (pre-workout and 2 hours after workout) took my stats this morning so should be interesting


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

KRIS_B said:


> Just got mine delivered today mate , doing 10mg per day (pre-workout and 2 hours after workout) took my stats this morning so should be interesting


Be interesting to see your progress as well mate. You looking for fatloss or endurance or both??


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm wanting fatloss tbh mate but I'm nit doing very much cardio to tell you the truth lmfao!


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

KRIS_B said:


> I'm wanting fatloss tbh mate but I'm nit doing very much cardio to tell you the truth lmfao!


Your looking pretty lean in your avi there mate so you should definitely notice some decent fat loss and endurance.......gotta say, mine has just improved daily.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Well that was 8 weeks ago mate I'm slightly leaner now like . Don't you think it tastes like absolute sh1te!!


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

KRIS_B said:


> Well that was 8 weeks ago mate I'm slightly leaner now like . Don't you think it tastes like absolute sh1te!!


Worst thing about it mate................tastes real bad. But hopefully the pros outweigh the cons on this compound.


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

Was it worth the money for the added if any aid to fat loss?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Borris345 said:


> Was it worth the money for the added if any aid to fat loss?


Only time will tell mate but I'll keep you posted


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:blink: watching and waiting mate,,,,,,,


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

been researching this alot. has anyone got any reliable websites for this apart from researcharms? i found a good american one but cannot seem to find it anymore

thankyou


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Interested in this, always hear mixed feedback, can never decide if the positive responses are genuine or fake/sponsored.... AS some people seem to think its absolute crap and got nothing from it.. Hmm.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Interested in this but shall let some more people be guinea pigs until theres some more concrete evidence! Definitely looks like one to keep an eye on


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

robbo9 said:


> been researching this alot. has anyone got any reliable websites for this apart from researcharms? i found a good american one but cannot seem to find it anymore
> 
> thankyou


What's wrong with researcharms mate?


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice.

I'm also running GW-501516 alongside Ostarine both from research sarms for a recomp.

V.nice results so far. I've also noticed the increase in endurance. No additional cardio has been done (to increase VO2 max etc) but where before I was completely gassed from high rep squats, I'm much fresher even to the point of adding in another set.

Fat loss is good, but no miricales (American logs are either sponsored or just overhyped - some are posting fat loss even with eating pizza and icecream all day. This aint gonna fly!)

I'm running 5mg, may look to bump it up to 10mg for the last few weeks to see the difference.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

yakuza said:


> Droper has 1-10 markers on it mate......pretty much a slin pin without the needle. Squirt under the tongue hold for a few seconds and swallow.


Oh and its oral dosing, not sublingual. So no need to squirt under the toungue (I don't know how you do this as the taste is indeed vile).

I just put a strong tasting liquid (juice, squash etc) at the back of my mouth and squirt it there and swollow. A little bit of aftertaste, but its not too bad at all this way.


----------



## rokkus (May 1, 2012)

I had heard that being a PPAR modulator, GW could cause some issues with the heart as well as causing intestinal polyps (albeit in animal studies)... have you guys read something I haven't? Do you know if there are any more clinical trials being run on this stuff?

Before any of you get worried I'm not implying that GW *will* cause these things just that there has been evidence that it *might* cause them. Info showing a direct link between GW and heart issues is proving very hard to find but there are cases of other PPAR modulators doing so.

Really, really want to take the plunge and try this stuff out... just not sold as yet!

Edit:

Anyone have similar sides to this guy?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/165474-gw501516-log.html


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Any updates on this ?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I gather the zero responses mean it was pretty powerful lol :surrender:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Subbed- been taking quite an interest in this.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yakuza said:


> Weight :19lbs (im a short **** lol)
> 
> BF: was tested before i started which was 12%
> 
> Cals: 1955 (im cutting right now)


19 lbs ?

dude , why u cutting :laugh:

ill be following this too


----------



## jocksir (Aug 8, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> 19 lbs ?
> 
> dude , why u cutting :laugh:
> 
> ill be following this too


:laugh: Subbed


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Honestly say hand on heart

Waste of money


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

sorebuttman said:


> Honestly say hand on heart
> 
> Waste of money


Take it uve ran it before?


----------



## rokkus (May 1, 2012)

sorebuttman said:


> Honestly say hand on heart
> 
> Waste of money


This is what I've been hearing. There's too much that's too good to be true. Obviously there's going to be non-responders (as there are with lots of different compounds) but those that don't like it really don't like it.

Of those who have taken it on this thread, how much weight loss could you really attribute to GW considering you were using it in a caloried defecit and/or on Ostarine - both of which are good for weightloss anyway and if used in conjunction, extremely good?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Is this being concluded as poop now??


----------



## rokkus (May 1, 2012)

^ as someone said earlier, it looks like they've all died since taking it!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

rokkus said:


> ^ as someone said earlier, it looks like they've all died since taking it!


Then it works.......never seen a dead man gain weight,unless he drowned....


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i used 10mg a day of this for 30 days, same one as OP pic. i found it did absolutely nothing at all as far as i can tell


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Well here's my personal views on it at the minuite . It definitely makes you have more stamina in weights as for fat burning I sort of don't know the affects as I'm taking gh aswell so in a way I've totally gone about it the wrong way I should of soley used it on it's own own but it does keep you goin for longer!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i used 10mg a day of this for 30 days, same one as OP pic. i found it did absolutely nothing at all as far as i can tell


lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It is off my christmas list now.... :yawn:


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry guys, i was out the country for a bit. Well....... four weeks in now, im at 10% bf but don't seem to be shifting more now. Stamina has definitely increased though without a doubt. I did a caliper test for bf. Jury is still out on whether its worth the price though.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> What's wrong with researcharms mate?


nothing but its dosed at 5mg/ml where as the one i found (with good reviews) was dosed at 10mg/ml for not much more money so was just a thought as want to order and other stuff too


----------



## Thymos (Aug 11, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> was dosed at 10mg/ml for not much more money


uhm ... source? ;-)


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

do the effects of the increased stamina last after you stop taking it?


----------



## Thymos (Aug 11, 2012)

Borris345 said:


> do the effects of the increased stamina last after you stop taking it?


From what I understand how this works, I don't think so. Genetic doping, what this is, does not change your genes. It simulates genetic reaction or forces genes to react in a special manner. When you stop taking the stuff, there is no stimulation of the genes anymore and though there should be no effect anymore.

imho


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thymos said:


> uhm ... source? ;-)


just wish i could fine it ha


----------

